
Bunnie explains the technical intricacies and legalities of Xbox hacking - J3L2404
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/12/04/bunnie-explains-the.html
======
zdw
Not the original source - original here:
<http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=1472>

